# Ironbike Ischgl



## lopeng (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor dieses Jahr beim Ironbike in Ischgl mit zu fahren.
Kann mir jemand was zur Strecke sagen? Mich interessiert vordergründig die mittlere Runde 46km 2000 hm, ist die Strecke für technisch weniger versierte fahrbar, insbesondere die Abfahrt nach Ischgl? Und wie ist der Anstieg auf die Velillscharte, durchweg fahrbar,wieviel Prozent Steigung?
Gibts zu dem Rennen eigentlich irgendwo ne Teilnehmerliste und/ oder Ergebnislisten vom letzten Jahr?

Greets


----------



## Cori (26. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich habe glaube ich noch einen Flyer vom Ironbike mit Höhenprofil von den Strecken.
Schau ich mal nach und meld mich noch mal.

LG
Cori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopeng (26. Juli 2006)

Höhenprofil und so habe ich auch auf der Homepage vom Ironbike. Ich dachte hier mehr an Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten die schon mal gefahren sind.


----------



## Cori (26. Juli 2006)

Achso, dazu kann ich Dir leider nix sagen.
Sah auf jeden Fall steil aus


----------



## bluemuc (26. Juli 2006)

lopeng schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vor dieses Jahr beim Ironbike in Ischgl mit zu fahren.



viel Erfolg! 




			
				lopeng schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts zu dem Rennen eigentlich irgendwo ne Teilnehmerliste und/ oder Ergebnislisten vom letzten Jahr?



http://www.sport-timing.at/results/results_overview.php?Event_ID=754


----------



## bike bike (27. Juli 2006)

Anstiege sind alle leicht - was Technik betrifft. Aber von Ischgl (1300m ?) bis auf die Vellilscharte (2600m?) keine Erholung, durchgehende Steigung mit ein paar knackigen Rampen ...

Abfahrt: Zuerst singletrack (man bemerke die Wortwahl!!!!), recht flowig, dann kurz Forstweg, dann sehr steiler Singletrack, teilweise ausgesetzt, steinig und verwurzelt. Der ist teilweise schon technisch anspruchsvoll, va wenn er schon durchgepflügt ist.

hope that helps, 
gruß


----------



## lopeng (27. Juli 2006)

bike bike schrieb:
			
		

> Anstiege sind alle leicht - was Technik betrifft. Aber von Ischgl (1300m ?) bis auf die Vellilscharte (2600m?) keine Erholung, durchgehende Steigung mit ein paar knackigen Rampen ...
> 
> Abfahrt: Zuerst singletrack (man bemerke die Wortwahl!!!!), recht flowig, dann kurz Forstweg, dann sehr steiler Singletrack, teilweise ausgesetzt, steinig und verwurzelt. Der ist teilweise schon technisch anspruchsvoll, va wenn er schon durchgepflügt ist.
> 
> ...



Jo danke, das ist doch wenigstens mal ein bisschen Information. Ist denn sonst noch niemand hier im Forum das Rennen schon einmal gefahren und kann hier mal seinen Erfahrungsbericht reinstellen?!


----------



## Hero1958 (29. Juli 2006)

bin schon ein paar mal gefahren, allerdings nur die Langstrecke...deshalb kann ich zum Trail von der Velillscharte ins Tal nichts sagen.... Fakt ist daß erstmal alle die 27 km Einführungsrunde in Richtung Galtür fahren müssen. Dort gehts erstmal auf einem Schotterweg 500 Hm rauf, nach einer kurvigen Abfahrt kommt dann ein ca. 2 km langer Trail der recht eng ist und dann gehts voll Speed am Bach entlang wieder nach Ischgl zurück. Das besondere an Ischgl ist, daß jeder wählen kann ob er dann schon ins Ziel fährt. Genauso verhält es sich dann am Abzweig zur Langstrecke. Der Aufstieg von km 27 bis zum Abzweig verläuft bis zu Idalpe auf Asphalt und erfordert gleichmäßigen Rythmus. Aber es ist nie so steil, daß man nicht fahren könnte. Auch die Schotterstr. bis zur Velillsscharte ist easy zu fahren. Tia, für die Langstreckler gehts ja dann aber schon vorher erst flach und dann sehr steil auf Schotter zur Greitspitze auf über 2800 m rauf und über den genialen Greitspitztrail Ri Samnaun... hart wirds dann aber erst richtig wenn von dort aufs Zeblasjoch raufgeht. Das ist teilweise nur noch im Rettungsgang wenn überhaupt noch zu fahren. Mir persönlich hats da bisher jedesmal den Vogel rausgehauen.   Die Abfahrt nach Ischgl ist dann jedenfalls, selbst bei hohem Tempo, regelrecht erholsam. 

Tia, die 1200 m von der Velillscharte nach Ischgl auf der Mittestrecke bin ich im Training schon gefahren und es war nicht sehr problematisch. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab obs trocken oder nass ist. Im Wettkampf denke ich, ist schon Vorsicht angesagt. Da hier der Track schon aufgewühlt und vor allem wahrscheinlich auch etliche gute Bergfahrer unterwegs sind, die abwärts nicht so fit sind im Weg stehen.  

Also ich finde den Ironbike in Ischgl eines der schönsten Bikemarathons den ich gefahren bin.... kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.

Gruß Hans


----------



## lopeng (30. Juli 2006)

@ Hans
das ist jetzt mal was mit dem ich was anfangen kann, danke Dir!


----------



## lopeng (6. August 2006)

@ Hans

und, bist du dieses Jahr gefahren?


----------



## Hero1958 (8. August 2006)

Ja bin gefahren... leider hats bis auf 2200 m runtergeschneit. Wir hatten am Samstag zwar Glück mit dem Wetter, es war den ganzen Tag trocken. Zumindest von Oben.   Doch die Kälte hat sich schon auf der Einführungsrunde bemerkbar gemacht und mir war da schon klar, dass ich heute auf die Mediumstrecke abbiegen werde... Der Trail von der Velillscharte war ja super zum Fahren, leider hatte ich dann Krämpfe bei der Abfahrt. Trotzdem hats riesig Spaß gemacht. Und mit meiner Entscheidung war ich ja auch nicht alleine...

Veranstaltung war wie immer super organisiert.

@ lopeng: bist du denn gefahren?

Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopeng (8. August 2006)

Jep, habe es auch gewagt auf der mittleren Runde. Ganz schön heavy für mich als Sonntagsradler, aber absolut geile Veranstaltung und Strecke und überhaupt..., hast nicht zu viel versprochen!

lopeng

Ps:  wie kams zum Trikot?


----------



## Chr!s (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht's denn dieses Jahr aus? Termin steht ja schon fest aber eine offizielle Ausschreibung hab' ich bisher nicht finden können. Wer weiß etwas Genaueres? Wann kam die Ausschreibung denn sonst die Jahre heraus?

Gruß 

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## scotty33 (2. Februar 2007)

Was in den Beiträgen bisher alles geschrieben ist, passt genau. Die Anstiege sind zwar knackig, aber vom technischem Anteil, ist die Strecke nicht sonderlich wild.

stefan

http://www.dancem.de/


----------



## lopeng (3. Februar 2007)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie sieht's denn dieses Jahr aus? Termin steht ja schon fest aber eine offizielle Ausschreibung hab' ich bisher nicht finden können. Wer weiß etwas Genaueres? Wann kam die Ausschreibung denn sonst die Jahre heraus?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



hierwird es wohl in Kürze mehr geben.

lopeng


----------



## Chr!s (3. Februar 2007)

Super, danke!


----------



## Chr!s (28. März 2007)

Anmeldung ab sofort möglich. http://www.ironbike.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (12. Juli 2007)

hi,

bin auch am ironbike (mittelstrecke) interessiert. ein paar fragen: wie ist er fahrtechisch einzuordnen - vielleicht im vergleich zu dolomitsuperbike oder frammersbach. auch so einfach? gibt es flaschenservice oder muss man die eigenen nachfüllen? wie ist die verpflegung sonst? was gilt es sonst so zu beachten (staustellen, schiebestücke...)? danke im voraus für antworten, pj


----------



## scotty33 (12. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> bin auch am ironbike (mittelstrecke) interessiert. ein paar fragen: wie ist er fahrtechisch einzuordnen - vielleicht im vergleich zu dolomitsuperbike oder frammersbach. auch so einfach? gibt es flaschenservice oder muss man die eigenen nachfüllen? wie ist die verpflegung sonst? was gilt es sonst so zu beachten (staustellen, schiebestücke...)? danke im voraus für antworten, pj


Also fahrtechnisch ist er nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Lange steile Anstiege und Abfahrten, aber alles breite Schotterwege und Asphalt. Die kleine Runde hat einen minimalen Trailanteil und von dort wo sich die zweite und die dritte Runde teilt, kann es, wenn es Nass ist sehr Matschig werden. 
Verpflegungsstellen sind absolut super und du kannst deine Flaschen füllen aber auch neue nehmen. Auf der ersten kleinen Runde ist eine Verpflegung, dann 3 km nach dem es in die zweite Runde geht. Dann wieder oben wo sich die zweite und dritte Runde teilen und wieder unten nach der langen abfahrt. Dann geht es wieder unendlich bergauf und da ist dann die letzte Verpflegungsstation. 
Wenn du Frammersbach kennst und lang gefahren bist, solltest du unbedingt die große Runde fahren. Ist auf jeden Fall zu schaffen.
Wenn du einen Tag früher da bist, fahr einfach die kurze Strecke schon einmal ab.   


Gruß Stefan

http://www.dancem.de/    Biker/Cycle

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## powderJO (12. Juli 2007)

danke. die lange ist mir denke ich mal zu lang. aber man kann sich ja spontan entscheiden, ob man durchfährt oder abbiegt, oder?


----------



## scotty33 (12. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> danke. die lange ist mir denke ich mal zu lang. aber man kann sich ja spontan entscheiden, ob man durchfährt oder abbiegt, oder?


Ja das ist kein Problem. Dir bleibt bei jeder Streckenteilung die freie Wahl. Du solltest aber wenn du lang fährst den Anstieg in die zweite Runde nicht zu sehr überziehen.

Gruß Stefan

http://www.dancem.de/ Biker/Cycle

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## scotty33 (12. Juli 2007)

*Eben bekommen, kleine Ãnderungen zur Strecke.*

Ischgl Ironbike 2007
Am 4. August 2007 fÃ¤llt der Startschuss zu einem Mountainbike-Klassiker, dem 13. Ischgl Ironbike. Auch in diesem Jahr erwartet Ischgl wieder die internationalen Topstars des Mountainbike-Marathons und jede Menge ambitionierter Hobby-Bikerinnen und âBiker. Sie kÃ¤mpfen um insgesamt 20.000 Euro Preisgeld. Damit ist der Ischgl Ironbike das europaweit hÃ¶chstdotierte Mountainbike-Rennen.
Drei unterschiedliche StreckenlÃ¤ngen garantieren fÃ¼r alle Biker die passende Herausforderung: Die kleine Runde mit 27 Kilometern StreckenlÃ¤nge und 700 HÃ¶henmetern ist fÃ¼r jeden ambitionierten Hobbybiker zu schaffen, der WettkampfatmosphÃ¤re schnuppern mÃ¶chte. Auf der mittleren Runde geht es schon richtig zur Sache: Der Anstieg zur Idalpe ist steil und krÃ¤ftezehrend, die weitere Auffahrt bis zur Vellilscharte verlangt auch gut trainierten Bikern alles ab. Die folgende Abfahrt durch das Velliltal auf dem von Mountainbike-Legende Hans Rey entworfenen Super-Trail lÃ¤sst die AufstiegsmÃ¼hen vergessen: 1.200 HÃ¶henmeter purer AbfahrtsspaÃ bis hinunter ins Ziel nach Ischgl. Insgesamt misst die mittlere Runde 48 Kilometer und 2.050 HÃ¶henmeter. Die klassische Ironbike-Strecke fÃ¼r die stÃ¤rksten Fahrerinnen und Fahrer wurde verbessert: Nach dem langen Aufstieg von Samnaun zum Palinkopf macht ein neuer Single-Trail bergab die Strecke noch anspruchsvoller und interessanter. Insgesamt fordert die dritte Runde nun mit 79 Kilometer und 3.820 HÃ¶henmetern die letzten Reserven. Sie bietet steilste Auffahrten bis auf Ã¼ber 2.800 Meter und Trails und Panoramen satt auf dem Greitspitz- und Salaaser-Trail. Die ultimative Herausforderung â nicht umsonst heiÃt es Ischgl Ironbike.
In Ischgl steht das gesamte Wochenende vom 3. bis 5. August im Zeichen des Mountainbikens: Schon am Freitagnachmittag um 17:30 startet der Ischgl Palio, ein packendes Sprintrennen im Ortszentrum, bei dem die Zuschauer die Mountainbike-Topstars aus allernÃ¤chster NÃ¤he erleben kÃ¶nnen. In zwei AusscheidungslÃ¤ufen werden die schnellsten Fahrer ermittelt, bevor es dann im Finale um 2.400 Euro Preisgeld geht. Im Anschluss finden dann die groÃe Pasta-Party und das Ischgler Dorffest statt. Der Start zum Ischgl Ironbike ist am Samstag um 8:30 Uhr, gegen 18 Uhr steigt dann die Siegerehrung mit groÃem Finale.
Die GPS Daten und die prÃ¤zisen Roadbooks mit HÃ¶henprofilen aller drei Runden des Ischgl Ironbike erhalten Sie bei www.bike-gps.com.

GruÃ Stefan

http://www.dancem.de/ Biker/Cycle

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## Reignman (14. Juli 2007)

scotty33: Danke für die Tipps und Beschreibung, genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## Chr!s (31. Juli 2007)

Der Countdown läuft... noch 4 Tage! Wetter scheint ja am Renntag selbst einigermaßen zu sein aber die Strecke wird wohl vom Regen tags zuvor schwimmen. Na denn, schwimmen wir mit!


----------



## scotty33 (31. Juli 2007)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Der Countdown läuft... noch 4 Tage! Wetter scheint ja am Renntag selbst einigermaßen zu sein aber die Strecke wird wohl vom Regen tags zuvor schwimmen. Na denn, schwimmen wir mit!


Hauptsache kein Schnee wie im letzten Jahr. War ganz schön frisch oben auf dem Berg.


 Stefan

http://www.dancem.de/    Biker/Cycle

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## Tobi-161 (31. Juli 2007)

weiß jemand genaueres in sachen Camping ?

Ansonsten: Danke für eure Infos...


----------



## maxa (1. August 2007)

Ja, gibts am Zeinissee auf 1800m.

Übernachtung im Zelt könnte von Fr-auf Sa ziemlich kalt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (1. August 2007)

ist das arg weit weg von Ischgl ? Andere Möglichkeiten ? Gibts direkt am Ort was ?
Von der Orga hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Mail bekommen...


----------



## maxa (1. August 2007)

Ist oberhalb von Galtür, ca. 10-12 Kilometer weg.

Da kannst dich in der Früh schon mal den Downhill von Galtür nach Ischgl reinziehen.


----------



## maxa (5. August 2007)

Wie ist es denn Euch so ergangen.

Wetter war ja einfach nur der Hammer. 

Tretschwein hat ja mal wieder voll zugeschlagen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (5. August 2007)

Allerdings...

Grats Klaus, hab vorhin die Ergebnisse gesehen  

Ich fand es auch einfach nur genial... Rennbericht folgt, muss soviele Eindrucke und Erlebnisse noch ordnen


----------



## maxa (5. August 2007)

Hi Tibo 161,

wo hast du denn bitte die Ergebnisse gesehen.  

War gestern so happy, das ich gut durchgekommen bin, und habe aber meine eigene Plazierung nicht mitbekommen.

Ciao

Habe lediglich die Bestplazierungen am Board gesehen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (5. August 2007)

http://www.sport-timing.at/

bzw:
http://www.sport-timing.at/results/results_overview.php?Event_ID=1177


----------



## aka (6. August 2007)

War eine suuuuuper Sache .... auch wenn mir die Strecke hoch Richtung Zeblasjoch irgendwie ueberhaupt nicht lag ;-)
Melone hat mir im Leben noch nie so gut geschmeckt wie oben bei der letzten Verpflegung, mann hat das Minuten gekostet


----------



## Tobi-161 (6. August 2007)

ey, Du bist doch der, den ich in Pfronten und Ischgl am ersten Anstieg traf !?  

Mein Bruder hat vom Start ein Bild von dir, wenn das haben willst... 


Könnte mir jemand das HAC-Höhenprofil schicken ? Danke...


----------



## The Tretschwein (6. August 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn Euch so ergangen.
> 
> Wetter war ja einfach nur der Hammer.
> 
> Tretschwein hat ja mal wieder voll zugeschlagen.



Hm mei...kommt auf den Standpunkt drauf an.
Von der Greitspitze runter hab ich mich an die Ester Süss geklemmt. Und bergauf  dann Ihr Hinterrad so lange wie möglich zu halten versucht. Dann ist Master Platz 4 und 5 an mir vorbei. Sehr schade.

Das Wetter war halt geil diesmal.

@Tobi

Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat.
Der Ironbike ist ne tolle Sache, selbst wenns hinten rauf arg reinpfeift. 

Aber stell dir vor. Auch "vorne" wird geschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (6. August 2007)

Seh schon, muss die nächsten 1,5 jahre noch hart trainieren, bevor ich in die Masterklasse komme.

Hab leider mein Ziel um 3 Minuten verfehlt. 

Super Wetter, gute Verpflegung, und ein klasse Empfang im Ziel. 
Da war bei der Srecke jeder ein grandioser Gewinner, egal mit welcher Zeit vollendet wurde.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen meinerseits sind die Abfahrten.

Wenn man sich schon so lange Anstiege hochquält, könnten wohl die Abfahrten auch was hergeben.
Das kurze Stück Trail nach dem Salaseer Kopf war viel zu kurz und zu easy, schade.


----------



## Tobi-161 (6. August 2007)

das war sehr geil  wenn das allerdings noch lange so weitergegangen wäre, wären die zeiten und anstrengungen wohl noch erheblich gestiegen  

@Tretschein: gut zu wissen, dann muss ich wohl schieben üben


----------



## Chr!s (27. August 2007)

Gratulation euch allen, zum erfolgreichen Abschluss des Ironbike. Bei mir wars die erste Teilnahme und leider etwas problematisch. Trotzdem hats großen Spaß gemacht, schon allein das Wetter und die Landschaft, SPITZE!

Den Bericht zum Rennen findet man unter: http://www.mtb-spay.de/40449.html


----------



## maxa (25. September 2007)

Wer von Euch Glücklichen, hat den Ironbike
mit dem HAC oder Ciclomaster aufgenommen.

Mir fehlt das Höhenprofil.

Kann mir jemand das als Datei schicken.
Ein Bild davon würde mir auch schon reichen.

Vielen Dank schon mal an Euch


----------



## The Tretschwein (25. September 2007)




----------



## aka (25. September 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Wer von Euch Glücklichen, hat den Ironbike
> mit dem HAC oder Ciclomaster aufgenommen.
> 
> Mir fehlt das Höhenprofil.
> ...



Schick mir deine Email Adresse per PN und ich kann dir die Daten heute abend schicken.
Aber nur wenn du versprichst dich nicht ueber meine Zeit lustig zu machen 

P.S.: wollte ich schon frueher fragen - es hatte ja geheissen:

"Die klassische Ironbike-Strecke für die stärksten Fahrerinnen und Fahrer wurde verbessert: Nach dem langen Aufstieg von Samnaun zum Palinkopf macht ein neuer Single-Trail bergab die Strecke noch anspruchsvoller und interessanter."

Bin ich da nach dem Palinkopf falsch gefahren? Wo soll den der Trail da gewesen sein - da war nur Schotterpiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (25. September 2007)

da ist keiner! Nur oben an der Greitspitze bei gutem Wetter.


----------



## aka (25. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> da ist keiner! Nur oben an der Greitspitze bei gutem Wetter.


Ja aber warum schreiben sie dann von einem Trail, den es nicht gibt 
Vielleicht gibts da ja naechstes Jahr einen


----------



## The Tretschwein (25. September 2007)

wo steht das?

RUNDE 3 (Große Runde): Streckenteilung oberhalb der Idalpe (siehe Höhenprofil),
steile Auffahrt über das Idjoch bis zur Greitspitze. Single-Trails auf dem Greitspitz- und Salaaser-Trail, hinunter nach Laret und Samnaun,
von dort über das Zeblasjoch, Palinkopf und den Höllboden wieder zurück nach Ischgl. Steil, anspruchsvoll, hochalpin.


----------



## aka (25. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> wo steht das?
> 
> RUNDE 3 (Große Runde): Streckenteilung oberhalb der Idalpe (siehe Höhenprofil),
> steile Auffahrt über das Idjoch bis zur Greitspitze. Single-Trails auf dem Greitspitz- und Salaaser-Trail, hinunter nach Laret und Samnaun,
> von dort über das Zeblasjoch, Palinkopf und den Höllboden wieder zurück nach Ischgl. Steil, anspruchsvoll, hochalpin.



Ich habs in Erinnerung, dass das in dem Word Dok. stand was vor dem Rennen per Email kam - muss aber nochmal in meinen Mails daheim nachschauen. 
Hier im Thread auf #1 stehts ja auch ...


----------



## The Tretschwein (25. September 2007)

ist doch völlig wurscht


----------



## Marlstein (27. September 2007)

He Tretschwein,

war kurz vorm Gipfel mit Süss unterwegs. Warst du da auch noch? Was war deine Gesamtplatzierung?

Gruß


----------



## The Tretschwein (28. September 2007)

Hi!
So ähnlich. Sie hat mich im Trail eingeholt und ich hab mich an sie dran gehängt. Hatt ja auch einen tollen Hintern. Äh ne sie hat den Trail trainiert und ist göttergleich durchgepfiffen. Schöne Lehrstunde für die ich mich bedankt habe.
Zum Zeblasjoch hoch war ich mit ihr unterwegs, hab aber dann mal ne Krise gehabt und sie ziehen lassen müssen.

Platz 30


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hi!
> Schöne Lehrstunde für die ich mich bedankt habe.
> Platz 30



ist entschuldigt... wie sollte man auch gleichzeitig den hintern und den trail im auge behalten...einen tod muß man sterben

joe
nicht so ganz ernst gemeint...obwohl...man hat ja 2 augen...das müßte man mal trainieren


----------



## The Tretschwein (28. September 2007)

kein Scheiß die Frau ist unglaublich schnell! Hab auf Vogel Jörg dadurch 500m im Trail reingeholt. Der hat auch nur noch den Kopf geschüttelt.

ein dickes  
Vor allem nicht nur schnell, sondern total nett und fair.
hab kein Problem damit, dass sie schneller ist. Nur RESPEKT!


----------



## Jackass1987 (28. Juni 2008)

wer fährt eig dieses jahr ????

ich bin schon angemeldet ;-)

mfg erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (28. Juni 2008)

Dito


----------



## mauntzy (28. Juni 2008)

Wäre dabei, wenn noch jemand von München aus mitkommt.


----------



## Jackass1987 (28. Juni 2008)

welche distanz hast du dir vorgenommen chris ???

mfg erik !


----------



## Chr!s (29. Juni 2008)

Letztes Jahr hatte ich nen Schaden hinterm Salasser Kopf. Schlauch + Mantel aufgeschlitzt. Hatte nur nen Ersatz-schlauch- dabei und musste in Samnauen nen neuen Mantel kaufen. Dadurch einen enormen Zeitverlust. Das muss dieses Jahr besser werden. 

Also die Lange Distanz wieder. Und du Erik, sieht man sich da?


----------



## Jackass1987 (29. Juni 2008)

da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt bin und daher dieses jahr nicht optimal trainieren konnte werde ich sicher nur die mittlere schaffen. werde sie aber locker angehen und dann muss ich mal sehen ob ich mir den rest dann auch noch gebe ... entscheide ich dann nach situation..

ist jemand wie ich schon ab 27.7. in ischgl ???

mfg erik !


----------



## scotty33 (1. Juli 2008)

Zwei vom MTB Team Harzblut Goslar sind auch wieder auf der Langstrecke mit dabei.


Gruß Stefan 

http://picasaweb.google.de/TeamHarzblut

Kette rechts und schalten am Berg verboten!


----------



## SBB (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab vor dieses Jahr auch die mittlere zu fahren. Könnt ihr ein paar spezielle Tips geben (Reifenwahl, Übernachtung....)

Wäre Euch für einige Tipps sehr dankbar. Bin Neuling beim Ironbike

Grüssle


----------



## ]:-> (3. Juli 2008)

HI,
bin grade noch n bissl am Rumsuchen nach ner Woche in den Alpen. Da ich mir schon lange mal die Ischg'ler Trails anschauen wollte würde es sich u.U: anbieten gleich mal die Ironbike mitzunehmen  . 
Wo übernachtet ihr denn so und findet man in der Woche nach der Ironike noch viele Biker zum gemeinsamen Touren etc. - gibts vielleicht ne spezielle Unterkunft wo sich unsere Spezies tummeltwäre natürlich ideal - na mal sehen.

grüße
p.s. sollte ich hinkommen würde ich wohl die mittlere Runde nehmen, obwohl ich insgeheim schon auf die lange heiß bin


----------



## Tobi-161 (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Kollege 
werd vielleicht 1-2Tage dranhängen zum biken. Bin noch auf der Suche nach ner günsiten Unterkunft, muss auch nicht in Ischgl direkt sein. Halbpension wär praktisch.




Wegen den Reifen:
ich fahr ganz normal mit den Racing R's, Reifentechnisch ist Ischgl mMn wenig  knifflig. Viel Aspahlt und schottrige Forststraßen (in Höhen wo halt noch Bäume stehen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (5. Juli 2008)

@ sbb 

wir übernachten im hotel olympia. soll ganz gut sein. zur reifenwahl... bin selber noch nicht gefahren würde aber vielleicht nicht gerade den lecihtesten reifen nehmen weil die sicherheit doch im vordergrund stehen sollte. also kein fast fred oder sowas. ich werde es mit nobby nic oder michelin xcr all terrain versuchen. je nach wetterlage ;-)



> Wo übernachtet ihr denn so und findet man in der Woche nach der Ironike noch viele Biker zum gemeinsamen Touren etc. - gibts vielleicht ne spezielle Unterkunft wo sich unsere Spezies tummeltwäre natürlich ideal - na mal sehen.



gemeinsame touren wären wirklich cool. ich bin mit meinem kumpel ab 27.7. da und wir bleiben 14 tage ;-)

mfg erik !


----------



## SBB (6. Juli 2008)

So - bin nun angemeldet

Werde dann wohl meine klassische Kombi aufziehen. 
Vorne Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph oder Larsen TT, für den (Notfall) noch nen Nobby zum wechseln für hinten.

@Jackass1987: Hotel Olympia hört sich gut an, bietet Komfort.

Werde eventuell erst am Renntag anreisen, wohne nur zwei Std entfernt. Oder vielleicht doch schon Freitag (weniger Stress). Mal sehen, entscheide kurzfristig

Freu mich und hoffentlich haben wir gutes Wetter....

Grüssle


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Juli 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Hi Kollege
> werd vielleicht 1-2Tage dranhängen zum biken. Bin noch auf der Suche nach ner günsiten Unterkunft, muss auch nicht in Ischgl direkt sein. Halbpension wär praktisch.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Tobi!

meld dich bei mir wegen mitfahrgelegenheit.

REIFEN:

Zweimal RR oder vergleichbares.


----------



## Chr!s (7. Juli 2008)

Auch bei Regen dürfte man mit nem Ralph hinten gut durchkommen, für alle Fälle bleibt bei mir der NN vorn mal drauf. Je nach Wochenverlauf und Blick in den Himmel am Renntag morgens, wirds dann aber wohl auch ein zweiter Ralph werden.
Und irgendwo muss ich auf jeden Fall noch nen Ersatzmantel unterbringen...


----------



## SBB (7. Juli 2008)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Und irgendwo muss ich auf jeden Fall noch nen Ersatzmantel unterbringen...



Wofür denn einen Ersatzmantel
Ersatzschlauch hab ich auch dabei


----------



## Jackass1987 (7. Juli 2008)

die ganzen Racing Ralph Junkies hier. Hab da ganz schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht, wenn sie in den Rennen wenns doch mal technisch wird in den Abfahrten vor einen rumeiern oder am kriechen sind. 

egal, jeder fährt, was er für richtig hält !

mfg erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (7. Juli 2008)

SBB schrieb:


> Wofür denn einen Ersatzmantel
> Ersatzschlauch hab ich auch dabei



Ersatzmantel, da ich letztes Jahr einen nebst Schlauch von nem Stein aufgeschlitzt bekam, nur einen Schlauch dabei hatte und der durch den breiten Riss durchdrückte.
5  von innnen gegen den Riss hat auch nicht geholfen, weil der Schein von ein paar Pfützen aufgeweicht wurde. Also war ich in Samnaun shoppen...
Mit Erik hatte ich ja schonmal über Tubeless gesprochen, aber mal sehen, wie ich mich letztlich entscheide.


----------



## Jackass1987 (7. Juli 2008)

tubeless mit ordentlich milch bietet mitunter noch den besten pannenschutz... egal wie hart man aufsetzt... solange die felge das mitmacht geht nix kaputt... das entschädigt dann auch für die aufwendige montage ;-)

mfg erik !


----------



## Reignman (8. Juli 2008)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> die ganzen Racing Ralph Junkies hier. Hab da ganz schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht, wenn sie in den Rennen wenns doch mal technisch wird in den Abfahrten vor einen rumeiern oder am kriechen sind.
> 
> egal, jeder fährt, was er für richtig hält !
> 
> mfg erik !



ist doch normal, dass mit so einem Reifen gegenüber einem stark profilierten Reifen beim Downhill, oder technischen Passage Nachteile hast.
da verlierst halt, bei anderen Passagen gewinnst halt.
in Summe zählt immer das GEsamtpaket, sprich mit welchem Reifen über die ganze Strecke verteilt am schnellsten bist...


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. Juli 2008)

So, hab jetzt ne nette Unterkunft in Galtür und kann somit am Renntag gemütlich nach Ischgl einrollen 

Geht jetzt noch was zusammen am Sonntag und Montag nach dem Rennen in Sachen Tour? Ich hab mir die zwei Touren mal herausgesucht, aber erst mal sehen wie's Wetter wird!

http://bike-gps.idrz.de/portal/gene...rz.de/cgi-bin/gshop/tourdetail.pl?Ischgl%2024
http://bike-gps.idrz.de/portal/gene...rz.de/cgi-bin/gshop/tourdetail.pl?Ischgl%2024


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. Juli 2008)

hast eh meine Handynummer


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. Juli 2008)

falls ein Augsburger eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht bitte melden. Ich fahre Freitag Mittag los und Sonntag Nachmittag zurück.

Klaus


----------



## SBB (21. Juli 2008)

Ich biete ebenfalls eine Mitfahrgelegenheit an:

Konstanz - Ischgl am Freitag Mittag
Ischgl - Konstanz Samstag nach dem Rennen zurück

Fahre selbst die mittlere Runde...

Grüssle


----------



## Pitcairn (23. Juli 2008)

Fährt jemand aus Bamberg übers Wochenende zum Ironbike? Suche ggf. eine MFG.


----------



## SBB (25. Juli 2008)

Ciao Iron Bike Kollegen

wie sieht denn eure letzte Vorbereitungswoche vor dem Rennen aus?

Das Wetter so scheint es meint es gut mit uns...

Grüssle


----------



## Tobi-161 (25. Juli 2008)

relax if you can


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (25. Juli 2008)

ich geh viel arbeiten


----------



## Chr!s (26. Juli 2008)

SBB schrieb:


> Ciao Iron Bike Kollegen
> 
> Das Wetter so scheint es meint es gut mit uns...
> 
> Grüssle



Ja, aber nur diese Woche... Mir macht das Wetter von der nächsten und am Samstag Sorgen...


----------



## Reignman (27. Juli 2008)

der Wettebericht ist maximal mit einem Ausblick auf die nächsten  3 Tage halbwegs zuverlässig, der Rest sind nur Prognosen... daher cool bleiben


----------



## maxa (27. Juli 2008)

eher mal den schweizer wetterbericht anschauen, der hat dort gültigkeit


----------



## SBB (31. Juli 2008)

Oh je - ich glaub das Wetter wird nix

Aber was solls


----------



## Compagnon (2. August 2008)

Zum Glück kann man sich auf die Prognosen nicht verlassen, das Wetter war absolut Klasse. Das Rennen macht aber seinem Namen alle Ehre. War das 1. mal dabei und ich muß sagen, es ist wirklich hart. Die sog. Einführungsrunde verleitet zum zu schnell fahren, und die Anstiege danach sind steil und nehmen kein Ende. Das hatt ich mir leichter vorgestellt.

Muß aber sagen: super Panomara (bis auf die 10000 Liftanlagen), schöne Strecke, und super motivierte Helfer an den Verpflegungsstationen, die waren wirklich Klasse


----------



## maxa (3. August 2008)

na ja, der schweizer wetterbericht hat doch am freitag für samstag schönes wetter vorausgesagt, auch wenn man bei dem regen nicht dran glauben mochte.

wetter war ja dann einfach grandios.


----------



## Bautiger (3. August 2008)

hallo

so grad wieder von Ischgl daheim aufgeschlagen.
Wetter war ja wirklich erste Sahne,hat aber so die ganze Woche gepasst wo ich dort war.
das Rennen war top  mit meiner Zeit unter 4 stunden für die mittlere Runde bin ich sehr zufrieden 
@sbb schon zuhause


----------



## Tobi-161 (4. August 2008)

das ganze wochenende war einfach spitzenmäßig. von a bis z hat alles gepasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBB (4. August 2008)

also das mit dem Wetter - einfach super

absolut gelungene Veranstaltung

nur der Trail - man da muss ich noch an mir arbeiten, ganze vier leutchen haben mich im oberen Stück überholt

wenns in den Terminplan reinpasst, bin ich 2009 wieder dabei

@Bautiger: War schön dich kennengelernt zu haben, vielleicht sieht man auf anderen Rennen wieder, wer weiss...


----------



## Marlstein (5. August 2008)

Das war ein Hammer Tag und mein größter Erfolg. Vor zwei Jahren war die mittlere Runde mein erstes Marathon Rennen und nach hartem und konsequentem Training hab ichs dieses Jahr auf den 6. Platz geschafft. 

War das geil mit dem Weltmeister Paulissen und de Bertolis die Berge raufzuradeln. Das gibt noch mal so richtig Adrenalin.

Übrigens könnt ihr bei mir super trainieren.

Schaut mal rein auf http://www.marlstein.com


----------



## SBB (5. August 2008)

Gratuliere - das klingt ja super

Welche Zeiten hattest du bei den vergangenen Runden 2007 u. 2006 auf der mittleren...


----------



## Compagnon (5. August 2008)

Gratuliere, wirklich Wahnsinn.
Bei mir war's genau das Gegenteil: beim Anstieg zur Greitspitz war ich schon nach der 1. Hälfte K.O., beim letzten Anstieg hinter Samnaun bin ich dann nur noch hochgekrochen. Denke ich sollte mal bei dir vorbeischaun... einziger Trost: um mich rum ging's den meißten ähnlich, das hat dann wieder motiviert


----------



## madbuddha (5. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

großen Respekt an alle, die das durchgezogen haben. Mich würde noch intreressieren, welchen Trainingumfang man benötigt, um die große Runde in Ischgl zu schaffen. 3600 HM sind ja eine ganz schöne Ansage.

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Marlstein (5. August 2008)

2007 bin ich die große Runde gefahren (4:45) und 2006 die Mittlere in 2:48 glaub ich.

Das sind fast 20 Mintuen die ich mich verbessern konnte. Das ist echt der Hammer. Aber frag nicht wo mein Puls war. 168 Average - 185 Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marlstein (5. August 2008)

Ich glaube mit 2 langen Grundlageneinheiten an die 3 bis 4 Stunden und 2 mal fahren am Berg an der anaeroben Schwelle mit 3 Stunden bist du locker dabei, ohne dass du dich kaputtmachst

Übrigens biete ich in meinem Hotel Biketouren und natürlich auch Trainingsberatung an. Echt geiles Terrain in Tirol - das könnt ihr mir glauben


----------



## SBB (5. August 2008)

Nach welcher Zeit seit ihr denn wieder in Ischgl gewesen (kleine Runde 27km 700hm). Meine Zeit lag bei 1:30.

Und in welcher Greschwindigkeit seit ihr die Idalp hoch. Bei mir zwischen 4.5-6km/h.

Aber so gequält habe ich mich nicht, mein Durchschnittspuls lag bei 157. Quälen muss auch gelernt sein

Das man bei dir gut biken kann glaub ich dir sofort. Bist du dann der Guide und Trainer?


----------



## Marlstein (5. August 2008)

Das war fast mehr wie eine Qual. Auf jeden Fall hat es sich gelohnt. Ich war nach 1:09 bei der ersten Runde durch. Der Average Speed war 21 km/H und wenn ich mich richtig errinnern kann war das Tempo hoch am Anfang so bei 10 bis 11 km/H und ging dann langsam runter bis 7 - 8 km/h. 

Ich mach immer den Guide, so gut es halt geht. Und an bestimmten Wochen hilft mir mein Kumpel Karl Markt (MTB Profi und Staatsmeister). Der stellt mir übrigens die Trainingspläne zusammen. Da holt man am meisten raus, wenn man Rennerfolg haben will.


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. August 2008)

Marlstein schrieb:


> Das war fast mehr wie eine Qual. Auf jeden Fall hat es sich gelohnt. Ich war nach 1:09 bei der ersten Runde durch. Der Average Speed war 21 km/H und wenn ich mich richtig errinnern kann war das Tempo hoch am Anfang so bei 10 bis 11 km/H und ging dann langsam runter bis 7 - 8 km/h.
> 
> Ich mach immer den Guide, so gut es halt geht. Und an bestimmten Wochen hilft mir mein Kumpel Karl Markt (MTB Profi und Staatsmeister). Der stellt mir übrigens die Trainingspläne zusammen. Da holt man am meisten raus, wenn man Rennerfolg haben will.



grüß mir den karl mal,haben ihn vor Jahren (2006?) in Bad Goisern kennengelernt, ist ein echt netter ruhiger Typ...zumindest damals,da war er auch noch recht unbekannt...das hat sich jetzt ja geändert...wie der damals schon die technischen abfahrten runter ist...und ich mit seinem vater glaub ich, der auch besser wie ich bergab ist (na ja wer ist das nicht) hinterher(gelaufen)...

joe


----------



## Marlstein (5. August 2008)

Mach ich - wird sich sicher freuen. Schau mal auf seine Internetseite www.karl-markt.net - über einen Gästebucheintrag würden wir uns freuen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. August 2008)

Marlstein schrieb:


> Mach ich - wird sich sicher freuen. Schau mal auf seine Internetseite www.karl-markt.net - über einen Gästebucheintrag würden wir uns freuen.



getätigt...

joe


----------



## tknauth (12. August 2008)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> großen Respekt an alle, die das durchgezogen haben. Mich würde noch intreressieren, welchen Trainingumfang man benötigt, um die große Runde in Ischgl zu schaffen. 3600 HM sind ja eine ganz schöne Ansage.
> 
> Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Die frage ist was für Dich schaffen heißt!?

Fahre in Berlin jeden tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit 10 km.
Der höchste Punkt in Berlin ist ca. 115 m hoch.

Mit ein bisschen Grundlagenausdauertraining und ein paar längeren Touren 160-200 km durch Brandenburg hab ich es in knapp 8h geschafft(Nr.397)

Die nächsten wirklichen Berge sind Harz und Zittauergebirge, aber mit Beruf und Familie ist nicht wirklich Zeit zum groß trainieren.


http://picasaweb.google.com/tknaut/ISCHGLIRONBIKE2008

Auf alle Fälle ein super organisierter Event und Glückwunsch allen Mitfahrern!


----------



## madbuddha (14. August 2008)

tknauth schrieb:


> Die frage ist was für Dich schaffen heißt!?
> 
> Fahre in Berlin jeden tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit 10 km.
> Der höchste Punkt in Berlin ist ca. 115 m hoch.
> ...




Danke für die Info.

Schaffen heißt finishen. Ich bin hier in München und der höchste Hügel in der Umgebung hat 50 HM. Da ist es auch schwierig, Höhenmeter zu machen. Die längste Tour an einem Tag waren bislang 70 KM und 1700 HM (letztes Jahr). Da war ich ziemlich platt, bin aber seitdem deutlich fitter geworden. 

Ich werde aber aus familiären Gründen dieses Jahr sicher keine große Tour mehr machen können, um da nochmal den Leistungsstand abzuklären , nur längeres GA-Training ist möglich. 

Wie lange vorneweg muss man sich denn bei dem Ironbike anmelden, um einen Startplatz zu erhalten?


----------



## Compagnon (14. August 2008)

madbuddha schrieb:


> bin hier in München


Sorry, aber in München hast du ja wohl die besten Bedingungen. Der nächste 1000Hm Anstieg ist gerade mal 30 Autominuten entfernt (zumindest aus den südl. Stadtteilen), bin zum Rennen am Renntag in der Früh losgefahren, und hab mich auch dann erst angemeldet. 
Ich hab's schon geschrieben: ich hab ziemlich gelitten. Hab das Rennen vorher zu leicht genommen, und mich taktisch auch unklug verhalten. Man sollte halt auf die Anstiege vorbereitet sein. In der Rückschau war dieses Rennen FÜR MICH deutlich anstrengender als der Dolomiti oder der Tegernsee Marathon. Im Rennen kommt zwar oft die 2. Luft, aber plan doch mal ein 3000Hm Tourentag ein, danach weißt du, wo du stehst.
Die Zeitlimits halt ich in Ischgl übrigens für weniger problematisch


----------



## Reignman (14. August 2008)

Compagnon schrieb:


> Sorry, aber in München hast du ja wohl die besten Bedingungen. Der nächste 1000Hm Anstieg ist gerade mal 30 Autominuten entfernt (zumindest aus den südl. Stadtteilen),



und der wäre?
aber ich gebe dir Recht, man erreicht relativ schnell Tegernsee, Wettersteingebirge usw.
aber nicht in 30 Minuten, daher würde mich interessieren, von welchem 1000hm Anstieg du sprichst...

vom Süden Münchens brauchst schon 1 STunde zu den jeweiligen Bike-Gebieten, natürlich immer Uhrzeitabhängig.
aber 1000 hm am Stück fällt mir spontan nur die "hohe Kisten" ein, die näher an MUC liegt... dann weiter alles Richtung Garmisch.
Tegernsee? Gibt es dort einen 1000hm Anstieg überhaupt?
Wallberg hat irgendwas mit 700 hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbuddha (15. August 2008)

Compagnon schrieb:


> Sorry, aber in München hast du ja wohl die besten Bedingungen. Der nächste 1000Hm Anstieg ist gerade mal 30 Autominuten entfernt.



1) Ich habe kein Auto. Wenn ich ab und zu eines habe benötige ich mindestens 1 Stunde bis Garmisch - am Wochenende, wenn ich vor 8 Uhr losfahre.

2) Mit der Bahn benötige ich ca. 1:30 bis Garmisch. Mit der BOB benötige ich ca. 1:20 nach Bayrischzell.

3) Wie bereits geschrieben ist mein Hauptproblem momentan die verfügbare Zeit. Selbst wenn ich in 30 Minuten zu einem 1000-HM-Anstieg kommen würde (was ich bezweifle), sind das in Summe 1 Stunde plus 15 Minuten Parkplatzsuche. Das geht derzeit einfach nicht. Ich bin froh, wenn ich mir unter der Woche zwei mal 3 Stunden und am Wochenende ein mal 5 Stunden rausschwitzen kann. Und von mir aus sind es 2 Minuten mit dem Rad in den Englischen Garten, da kann ich wenigstens gleich anfangen und verliere keine Zeit mit An- und Abreise.

4) Längere Touren gehen leider erst wieder nächstes Frühjahr. Vielleicht im Winter einige Schneeschuhtouren - mehr ist nicht.

5) Die Frage ist also: Wie kann ich mich mit einem 50 HM Hügel auf 3600 HM vorbereiten?  nicht ganz Ernst gemeint die Frage...


----------



## zauberer# (15. August 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> aber nicht in 30 Minuten, daher würde mich interessieren, von welchem 1000hm Anstieg du sprichst...



von Forstenried bis Eschenlohe sinds gut 30min

von Eschenlohe auf die Kistn zur Jagdhütte oberhalb der Kuhalm sinds 1100Hm


----------



## madbuddha (15. August 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> von Forstenried bis Eschenlohe sinds gut 30min
> 
> von Eschenlohe auf die Kistn zur Jagdhütte oberhalb der Kuhalm sinds 1100Hm



Ah OK. Danke. Da ich von der Münchner Freiheit komme, muss ich da leider noch 10 Minuten (einfache Strecke) draufpacken...


----------



## Compagnon (15. August 2008)

Ich wohn in Martinried, da sind's ebenso gut 30 Minuten, und das auf einer Strecke ohne Staugefahr.


----------



## Reignman (15. August 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> von Forstenried bis Eschenlohe sinds gut 30min
> 
> von Eschenlohe auf die Kistn zur Jagdhütte oberhalb der Kuhalm sinds 1100Hm



man kann sich alles schön rechnen. Vielleicht von Forstenried, wenn bei direkt auf dem Autobahnparkplatz der Autobahnmeisterei wohnt 

mag sein, von Autobahn Forstenried nach Eschenlohe 30 Minuten.
aber zur hohen Kisten zieht es sich auch noch....
genauso der Weg zur Autobahnauffahrt von MUC aus...
von Muc aus mind. 45 Minuten auch wenn man ,wie ich, im Süden von MUC wohnt. Berufsverkehr /WE-Ausflügeren-zeiten nicht einmal eingerechnet.
Hohe Kisten habe ich selbst angegeben

aber hatte ja dem Kollegen schon Recht gegeben, es sind in knapp einer Stunde geile Bike Gebiete von MUC aus erreichbar
Wie Tegernsee, Estergebirge, Wetterstein usw.
aber nicht in 30 Minuten...

P.S.
wie sagte mein Statistik-Prof so gerne: ich vertraue keiner Statistik, die ich selbst nicht gefälscht habe 

in diesem Sinne, einen schönen Tag


----------



## madbuddha (15. August 2008)

Compagnon schrieb:


> Ich wohn in Martinried, da sind's ebenso gut 30 Minuten, und das auf einer Strecke ohne Staugefahr.



Eben nachgesehen: München - Eschenlohe mit der Bahn sind leider auch 1:10 Stunden.


----------



## maxa (15. August 2008)

tja reignman, dann liegts wohl am Auto, das du so lange brauchst.
lach


----------



## Reignman (15. August 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> tja reignman, dann liegts wohl am Auto, das du so lange brauchst.
> lach



mit deinem Holland-Mobil dauerts bestimmt noch länger, du Sack 
Aber wir fahren ja am Sonntag die Strecke, dann wirst es schon sehen


----------



## Compagnon (15. August 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> aber zur hohen Kisten zieht es sich auch noch....


Du sollst da mit dem Bike hoch, und nicht mit dem Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (15. August 2008)

das macht der immer so mit dem Auto, und behauptet anschliessend das wir so langsam sind.


----------



## zauberer# (15. August 2008)

Compagnon schrieb:


> Du sollst da mit dem Bike hoch, und nicht mit dem Auto



 ok also bis oben, dann schafft es keiner von München in 30min

der reignman hat wie immer Recht


----------



## Reignman (15. August 2008)

das habe ich niemals behauptet, kleiner Zauberlehrbua..


----------



## tknauth (18. August 2008)

Hier noch der Bericht vom Event:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5024823#post5024823

Gruß Toni


----------



## madbuddha (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich nehme das Thema nochmal auf. Rein von der technischen Schwierigkeit der Strecke her: Benötigt man in Ischgl ein Fully oder ist man mit einem leichten Hardtail besser beraten?


----------



## Bautiger (6. Dezember 2008)

hallo

@madbuddha

ht reicht völlig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marlstein (7. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich bin ich noch keinen Marathon gefahren, wo ein Fully von Vorteil gewesen wäre. Ist halt eine Frage der Philosophie. 

Also ich würde sagen Hardtail, außer man hat das "2Feinste vom Feinen FULLY"


----------



## madbuddha (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke Euch.


----------



## ]:-> (26. Juli 2011)

Möchte dieses Jahr endlich mal mitfahren. Reise nur bei guten Bedingungen kurzfristig an.
Kann man irgendwo in Ischgl parken, wo man dann im Auto schlafen kann? Kenne nur den großen Parkplatz an der Bergbahn, glaube aber der hat eine Schranke?


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2011)

der große ski-parkplatz am sportplatz ist offen - war bisher zumindest immer so.


----------



## ]:-> (27. Juli 2011)

ah, alles klar.
Danke.


----------



## snemeis (2. August 2011)

Zimmer ist gebucht, Startplatz auch.

Freitag gehts nach ISCHGL.

Hoffe nur das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## ]:-> (2. August 2011)

> Es regnet praktisch den ganzen Tag, kurze Pausen am ehesten in der Mittagszeit.
> Tageshöchsttemperatur: 11°C
> Tagestiefsttemperatur: 8°C


aber Schneefallgrenze auf 3650m 
soweit bergfex.at

Wetter.at meldet Schauer bis 18° am Sa


----------



## ]:-> (2. August 2011)

> Den ganzen Tag können immer wieder Gewitter niedergehen.
> Tageshöchsttemperatur: 13°C
> Tagestiefsttemperatur: 7°C


es bessert sich


----------



## snemeis (2. August 2011)

Gewitter klingt gut !!!

Heisst soviel wie am Start trocken, dann 5minuten fahren, dann Gewitter.

Hatte ich erst Samstag in Pfronten.

Das macht keinen Spass.


----------



## powderJO (3. August 2011)

wenn es so wird, wie es aussieht, muss ich mir schwer überlegen, ob ich an den start gehe oder lieber ne nette wandertour zu 'ner hütte mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (3. August 2011)

Noch ein Wetterbericht, ist glaube ich besser als die üblichen großen Suchmaschinen.
http://zamg.ac.at/wetter/prognose/tirol/trend1.php?ts=1312366861


----------



## snemeis (7. August 2011)

Was hatten wir für ein geniales Wetter....!

So macht Biken Spass.

Super Organisation, Super Rennen.


----------



## e.biemold (7. August 2011)

Wetter war sehr gut zum fahren gestern. Im Samnaun war es sogar warm 

Habe die langstrecke in 6:26 gefahren.


----------



## lilu24 (7. August 2011)

Wenn jemand Lust hat einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht zu schreiben , würden wir diesen gerne bei uns (Natürlich mit Namensnennung) veröffntlichen.

Ich bin schon lange an dem Event interessiert.


----------



## e.biemold (7. August 2011)

Weil ich Hollander bin is dass nicht einfach aber vielleicht will ich es nachst woche versuchen wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.

Habe letzten Dienstag die letzte 45 km die Langstreck schon gefahren und bilder gemacht. Bilder von letzten Jahr gibt es hier:

http://erbiemold.zenfolio.com/p73241804

Abstieg nach Idalp






Kaum zu fahren Idjoch





Letztem stück nach der Greitspitze





Salaaser Trail 





Zeblasjoch (schieben)






Palinkopf, rechts gibt es den Salaaser Trail


----------



## lilu24 (7. August 2011)

Klasse Bilder. Würde uns freuen auch mit Benutzung der Bilder. Vielleicht einfach dann per Mail oder PN melden...


----------



## Reddi (21. Februar 2012)

Weiß eigentlich schon jemand den Termin für dieses Jahr? Ich meine, ich hätte irgendwo was von 4.8. gelesen...
Bin mal gespannt, derjenige, der mich aufs Bike geholt hat und Jahrelang mein Vorbild war, hat mich sozusagen herausgefordert... am 27.7. werde ich 19, werde also wohl der jüngste Teilnehmer sein. Auf den 80km, versteht sich.

Wird mein erstes alpines Rennen... immerhin gibts Anfang Juli noch nen Alencross, dann kann ich lange Anstiege besser einschätzen. Albstadt-Marathon ist ein paar Kilometer länger und hat die Hälfte an Höhenmetern, ging letztes Jahr in 3:48h. Mal sehen wie sich meine Kondition dieses Jahr entwickelt, ob ich 6h oder 5:30 anpeile. Oder ist das zu schnell gerechnet? Bin bergauf recht stark und bergab ne technsiche Niete.


----------



## panzer-oddo (21. Februar 2012)

Laut diversen Terminübersichten (u.a. der vom Östereichischen Radsport-Verband) findet der Ischgl Ironbike tatsächlich am 4. August 2012 statt.

@redlion 
Was geht denn bei euch ab ? Gibts bei euch in 2012 richtige Duelle mit Waffenwahl, Sekundanten etc. ?
Wir waren vor drei Wochen dort zur Biker-Skiausfahrt, aus so einem beheizten Sessel kann man deutlich erkennen, dass die ganzen Anstiege bei weitem nicht so giftig sind, wie behauptet wird

gruss ali


----------



## e.biemold (21. Februar 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich schon jemand den Termin für dieses Jahr? Ich meine, ich hätte irgendwo was von 4.8. gelesen...
> Bin mal gespannt, derjenige, der mich aufs Bike geholt hat und Jahrelang mein Vorbild war, hat mich sozusagen herausgefordert... am 27.7. werde ich 19, werde also wohl der jüngste Teilnehmer sein. Auf den 80km, versteht sich.
> 
> Wird mein erstes alpines Rennen... immerhin gibts Anfang Juli noch nen Alencross, dann kann ich lange Anstiege besser einschätzen. Albstadt-Marathon ist ein paar Kilometer länger und hat die Hälfte an Höhenmetern, ging letztes Jahr in 3:48h. Mal sehen wie sich meine Kondition dieses Jahr entwickelt, ob ich 6h oder 5:30 anpeile. Oder ist das zu schnell gerechnet? Bin bergauf recht stark und bergab ne technsiche Niete.


 
Letztes Jahr bin ich die Langstreck in 6:26 gefahren. Fur ein Marathon von 105 km und 2.400 hm (SKS Sorpetal Marahon zb) brauchte ich letztes Jahr 5 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## e.biemold (21. Februar 2012)

Habe 25 August 2011 diese e-mail von Peter Reiner (Event Manager Tourismusverband Paznaun - Ischgl) bekommen:
 --------------------------------------------
Liebe Ironbikerin, lieber Ironbiker, 



das Organisationsteam des Ischgl Ironbike bedankt sich ganz herzlich für Deine Teilnahme am 17. Ischgl Ironbike MTB Marathon am 06. August. Wir sind der Meinung es war eine tolle Veranstaltung und hoffen ihr habt das Rennen und die Organisation in Ischgl genossen 

Auf

http://www.ischgl.com/events-das_war_der_ischgl_ironbike_2011-26.de.shtml

findet ihr

- Den Link zu den Ergebnissen

- Den Link zu den Teilnehmerfotos vom Sportograf Teilnehmerfotoservice 

- Den Link zum offiziellen Ironbike Movie von Top Destination TV



Der nächste Ischgl Ironbike findet am Samstag den 04. August 2012 statt. Um die Veranstaltung weiter zu verbessern, stehen wir euren Wünschen, Ideen, und Anregungen bzw. Verbesserungsvorschlägen jederzeit offen gegenüber und freuen uns schon auf eure Teilnahme beim Ischgl Ironbike 2012 wenn es wieder heißt sei eisern zu dir selbst! Weitere Details folgen in Kürze. 



Mit sportlichen Grüßen aus Ischgl

Peter Reiner, Eventmanager
 --------------------------------------------

Bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei auf dem Langstrecke. Die Woche bevor nehme ich teil an der Montafon Marathon in Schruns


----------



## Reddi (26. April 2012)

Moin,
wo kann man in/um Ischgl in der nacht vom 3.8. zum 4.8. mit 3 Leuten am besten nächtigen? Sollte nichts großes sein, Übernachtung mit Frühstück möglichst günstig. 3-Bettzimmer kein Problem. 

Oder sollte man gleich zwei Übernachtungen bis Sonntag buchen? Samstag nach dem Rennen nach Hause zu fahren ist eigentlich realistisch.


----------



## naishy (26. April 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich schon jemand den Termin für dieses Jahr? Ich meine, ich hätte irgendwo was von 4.8. gelesen...
> Bin mal gespannt, derjenige, der mich aufs Bike geholt hat und Jahrelang mein Vorbild war, hat mich sozusagen herausgefordert... am 27.7. werde ich 19, werde also wohl der jüngste Teilnehmer sein. Auf den 80km, versteht sich.
> 
> Wird mein erstes alpines Rennen... immerhin gibts Anfang Juli noch nen Alencross, dann kann ich lange Anstiege besser einschätzen. Albstadt-Marathon ist ein paar Kilometer länger und hat die Hälfte an Höhenmetern, ging letztes Jahr in 3:48h. Mal sehen wie sich meine Kondition dieses Jahr entwickelt, ob ich 6h oder 5:30 anpeile. Oder ist das zu schnell gerechnet? Bin bergauf recht stark und bergab ne technsiche Niete.



Denke des ist nicht unrealistisch. Bin letztes Jahr Albstadt 3:51 gefahren und Ischgl in 6:04.


----------



## e.biemold (30. Juli 2012)

Bin heute van Schruns nach Ischgl gefahren (Mit PKW ). In Schruns habe ich die M3 Strecke gefahren. Samstag soll es wieder die Langstrecke sein. Habe gesehen das die Kurzstrecke teilweise geandert ist. Die Strecke fuhrt nicht ganz mehr nach Galtur. Die Strecke kan man sich hier ansehen: http://area3.intermaps.com/paznaun_v10/paznaun_googlemaps_summer.asp?route=9328


----------



## Reddi (1. August 2012)

Weiß jemand, wann am Freitag ungefähr diese Pasta-Party sein wird? Ich werde mit meinen beiden Kompagnongs wahrscheinlich erst recht spät eintreffen...


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wann am Freitag ungefähr diese Pasta-Party sein wird? Ich werde mit meinen beiden Kompagnongs wahrscheinlich erst recht spät eintreffen...



gerade nachgesehen - steht aber leider nicht im programm. habe aber irgendwie noch im kopf, dass es bis 19:00 oder 19:30 ging, danach war disco oder so ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. August 2012)

eben mal die ergebnisliste geschaut und mich gefragt: wieso steht andreas strobel von centurion-vaudee als sieger der hobbyfahrer in der ergebnisliste? fährt der nicht mehr mit lizenz? fehler des veranstalters? oder wollte er die hobbys, die selbst eigentlich auch keine sind und nur keine lizenz ziehen um abzuräumen, mal ein bißchen ärgern?


----------



## ]:-> (7. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> eben mal die ergebnisliste geschaut und mich gefragt: wieso steht andreas strobel von centurion-vaudee als sieger der hobbyfahrer in der ergebnisliste? fährt der nicht mehr mit lizenz? fehler des veranstalters? oder wollte er die hobbys, die selbst eigentlich auch keine sind und nur keine lizenz ziehen um abzuräumen, mal ein bißchen ärgern?



Er stand auf jeden Fall auch ohne Lizenz-Nummer am Start.


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (7. August 2012)

Tolles rennen und niemals so viel hm gefahren in nur so wenig km's.
Strecke hart, sehr hart aber glücklich nicht zu viel schieben wie ich gedacht habe.
Die trail nach die Greitspitz wirklich super und fast schade das es ein rennen war.
Letzte abfahrt schnell, sehr schnell und im etwa 8 minuten 750 meter nach unten "gestürtzt"..........
Orga und helfer unterwegs war super und vielleicht werde ich dieses rennen nochmals fahren.
Nach 5:56u wieder sehr zufrieden zurück. Report: http://t.co/cqasVaVX


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2012)

]:->;9764860 schrieb:
			
		

> Er stand auf jeden Fall auch ohne Lizenz-Nummer am Start.



weiß echt nicht, was ich davon halten soll. auf den ersten blick fand ich es ja eher lustig, auf den zweiten denke ich mir "naja, muss eigentlich nicht sein". die unterscheidung hobby/lizenz finde ich zwar eigentlich eh albern (weil die hobby-fahrer, die vorne mitfahren auch keine echten hobby-fahrer sind), aber wenn es sie nun mal gibt, sollte man sich halt auch da einsortieren, wo  man hingehört. dazu kommt: strobel war ja bisher nicht "nur" lizenzfahrer, sondern fast schon mit profi-status unterwegs.


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> weiß echt nicht, was ich davon halten soll. auf den ersten blick fand ich es ja eher lustig, auf den zweiten denke ich mir "naja, muss eigentlich nicht sein". die unterscheidung hobby/lizenz finde ich zwar eigentlich eh albern (weil die hobby-fahrer, die vorne mitfahren auch keine echten hobby-fahrer sind), aber wenn es sie nun mal gibt, sollte man sich halt auch da einsortieren, wo  man hingehört. dazu kommt: strobel war ja bisher nicht "nur" lizenzfahrer, sondern fast schon mit profi-status unterwegs.



solange das jeder Fahrer durch Ziehen/Nichtziehen einer Lizenz selbst in der Hand hat, kann man da nix ändern...egal was man von diesem System hält...ich zB hab Lizenz weil gewisse versicherungsrechtlichen Vorteile bestehen, wenn was passiert...zB im Training...

JOE


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> solange das jeder Fahrer durch Ziehen/Nichtziehen einer Lizenz selbst in der Hand hat, kann man da nix ändern...egal was man von diesem System hält...ich zB hab Lizenz weil gewisse versicherungsrechtlichen Vorteile bestehen, wenn was passiert...zB im Training...
> 
> JOE



darum geht es mir gar nicht - wie gesagt, finde die unterteilung eigentlich eh quatsch, weil man eh nicht an einen papier festmachen kann, wer echter hobby-fahrer ist und wer nicht und wenn einer schneller ist, ist er eben schneller. ak-einteilung und gut. 

aber wenn man erstens schon eine hat (und strobel hat eine soweit ich weiß) sollte man auch dann damit starten. und zweitens fällt strobel eigentlich doch schon unter "profi". und da wird es dann imho ein wenig absurd sich bei den "hobbies" aufs podium zu stellen ...


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> darum geht es mir gar nicht - wie gesagt, finde die unterteilung eigentlich eh quatsch, weil man eh nicht an einen papier festmachen kann, wer echter hobby-fahrer ist und wer nicht und wenn einer schneller ist, ist er eben schneller. ak-einteilung und gut.
> 
> aber wenn man erstens schon eine hat (und strobel hat eine soweit ich weiß) sollte man auch dann damit starten. und zweitens fällt strobel eigentlich doch schon unter "profi". und da wird es dann imho ein wenig absurd sich bei den "hobbies" aufs podium zu stellen ...



wenn man eine Lizenz hast darf man nicht als Hobby starten sonst gibt das Ärger mit dem Verband...also hat er dieses Saison keine... oder Ihm ist der Ärger egal...

JOE


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2012)

strobel fährt scheinbar echt lizenzlos dieses jahr. legitim, aber als quasi-profi dennoch irgendwie lächerlich, sorry.


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2012)

strobel fährt scheinbar echt lizenzlos dieses jahr. legitimer hobby-fahrer also.


----------



## Langsamraser (14. August 2012)

Auf der Strecke dieses Jahr waren wieder Fotografen. Weiß jemand, wo deren Fotos zu finden sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulilaun (14. August 2012)

Langsamraser schrieb:


> Auf der Strecke dieses Jahr waren wieder Fotografen. Weiß jemand, wo deren Fotos zu finden sind?



http://www.sportograf.com/en/shop/event/1629


----------



## marco.sz (26. September 2012)

weiß jemand, ob es für 2013 schon einen Termin gibt?


----------



## Haferstroh (27. September 2012)

Meine Planungen gehen auch zur ersten Teilnahme am IIB. Natürlich Langstrecke  Startgeld und Anfahrt müssen sich ja lohnen. Einen grossen Anstieg habe ich ein paar Tage nach dem Event dieses Jahr bereits auskosten können, war nett.


----------



## Reddi (27. September 2012)

Jou, der erste von beiden größeren Anstiegen findet sogar Beachtung in der Bike-Bravo^^ Muss aber sagen, den zweiten (gottseidank letzten) fand ich ekliger.


----------



## e.biemold (17. Oktober 2012)

marco.sz schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob es für 2013 schon einen Termin gibt?


 
2 august: http://www.ischgl.com/de/ironbike-mtb-event-alpen


----------



## venschla (19. Oktober 2012)

Habe mich angemeldet, auf der Bestätigungsmail steht 3. August... ??? Naja, jedenfalls das Wochenende


----------



## e.biemold (19. Oktober 2012)

Sollte bestimmt 3 August sein.


----------



## martinos (24. Oktober 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> eben mal die ergebnisliste geschaut und mich gefragt: wieso steht andreas strobel von centurion-vaudee als sieger der hobbyfahrer in der ergebnisliste? fährt der nicht mehr mit lizenz? fehler des veranstalters? oder wollte er die hobbys, die selbst eigentlich auch keine sind und nur keine lizenz ziehen um abzuräumen, mal ein bißchen ärgern?


 
Thread ist schon etwas älter, aber Andi Strobel fährt dieses Jahr definitiv ohne Lizenz!


----------

